# Raping spree in Tahrir



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

"She was one amongst at least 19 women sexually assaulted in and around Tahrir Square on Friday night, according to accounts collated by Operation Anti-Sexual Harassment, an activist group. Several women were stripped, and raped, publicly, as men pushed their fingers inside them. There were other attacks involving bladed weapons. Six women required medical attention. No doubt there were more assaults, uncounted."

Sexual assault in Tahrir: What it means, and how to stop it | Egypt Independent


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

These Neanderthals have stolen the revolution just as the MB.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> These Neanderthals have stolen the revolution just as the MB.


Egypt is a failed state


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Egypt's Qasr Al-Nil prosecution ordered on Saturday the arrest of those responsible of raping a girl during Friday commemorations of the revolution’s second anniversary in Cairo.
A 19-year-old girl was allegedly assaulted by unknown attackers with bladed weapons, dragging her to a nearby street where they stripped her off her clothes and raped her on Friday.

The prosecution, however, has failed to interview the victim due to her bad health condition.

Sherine Naguib, a lawyer and member of the Women's National Council, told Al-Ahram Arabic news website that she had met the assaulted girl.

"The girl is suffering from severe exhaustion after being subjected to sexual assault and gang-rape," said Naguib. She is also suffering from cuts by bladed tools in several parts of her body.

The assaulted girl was saved when a woman passing by the accident's scene transferred her to the hospital, added Naguib.

The harassment of women -- veiled or not -- is a common case on Cairo’s streets, including obscene remarks and rude gestures.

The second anniversary of Egypt’s uprising witnessed a high number of serious sexual assaults, reported anti-harassment groups.

"We have spotted at least 19 cases of mob sexual attacks between 5pm and 1am on Friday," Leila Zahra member the anti-sexual harassment group OpAntiSH told Ahram Online.

Zahra added that his group, however, managed to intervene in only 15 cases, failing to reach the rest.



"At least one minor (under age 21) was transferred to the hospital for medical attention due to the attack," confirmed Zahra.

Over the past two years, witnesses in Cairo’s Tahrir Square have reported the increase in serious sexual assaults, even rape incidents, without a reaction from authorities.

In June 2012, a group of men attacked and sexually assaulted several protesters in a women's march against sexual harassment in the famous Tahrir Square, the epicentre of the uprising that toppled President Hosni Mubarak early last year and place where many chant for justice and freedom.

The assaults, which female protesters and journalists say are on the rise in Cairo’s Tahrir Square, had gained notoriety after US journalist Lara Logan was sexually assaulted in the square on 11 February 2011, the day Mubarak resigned.

Egypt's prosecution looks into Tahrir gang-rape incident - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------

